# Compost Isn't  heating up



## Ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2012)

:hubba:  I have compost bin made from wooden shipping pallets. I have filled it using leaves, hay, cow manure and kitchen scraps . My problem is it wont heat up past 90 f . Ive added more manure still no increase in temps.  I have a 50 lb bag of cottonseed meal how much should I add to heat it up. it is a 3'x3'x3' pile (1 yard).


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

May need to purchase some bacteria for it to start faster. The wood might have been pre treated or bleached. Did you remove the nails from the pallets? I garden barefoot and boy that would suck.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2012)

The wood is not treated. I dont know about being bleached. Yes I pulled all loose nails out. Will see if I can find bacteria locally. I too garden barefoot except in july and august the ground is too hot.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

The depot has this: http://www.google.com/m/products/de...ompost+bacteria&hl=en&cid=3050585103583391576

I assumed you removed the nails just had to make sure. Out in the sand dunes people that burn pallets get the SHAFT


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 29, 2012)

Can you source alfalfa meal or pellets?

Alfalfa will get that pile hot in a hurry.

Wet


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

This document from UofM lists adding lime to speed up some breakdown.
hXXp://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/DG3899.html

Although someone may question your reasoning for needing lime as a homeowner...:evil: 


My compost is 2 years strong and produces black gold with no effort. I fill it, it drops a week later to 1/2 filled....every other week same process. I think you just may have low levels of bacteria in there. Add some sensizyme if you have it!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

try some dry dog food, works for me


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

I also just realized that I add A LOT of old, extra, and wind fallen grapefruit to my pile. I always cut em in half too. Don't know how much it helps, it any. But now this thread has got me interested!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2012)

Pecan leaves lime some cottonseed meal  manure and kitchen scraps is all  I have added I am  either going to add some cotton seed meal about 20 lbs  or a commercial activator. I had it cooking to start with but  the cover blew off and 2 inches of rain fell on it effectively killing it. I have had a hard time getting the temp back up. Ive add 10  5 gallon buckets of manure the temp went from cold to luke warm. added 4 buckets more no change. I am trying to use the berkley method to make fast compost


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks for all the info


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, Pecan leaves take up to a year by themselves but combined with the right amout of green, compost can be made sooner .  This batch must be finished by late March, planting time in my area. will post photo of compost pile today.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 31, 2012)

Added commercial activator and 5 lbs cottonseed meal.:icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2012)

If the mixture isnt wet enough, it will slow decomposition. Covering also helps and mixing every once in a while..... Having the pile in a sunny place all day will benifit as well.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

IMO that pile needs some geeen materials. Pull it out and layer it back in with your material///green fresh cut grass/// ym///fcg//ym fcg. get a cheap 2 liter of pop let it go flat and pour it over the new repiled pile..


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 31, 2012)

It is in a sunny location and I keep it covered with a piece of plywood until I turn it.  Today I found out that Lime in a compost pile makes the mix too alkaline and locks out the nitrogen in the manure. I have a large amount of Manure in the mix Ozzy you are right there is no green material except black cowsh###.  I added peat moss today hoping that this would  make the mix more acidic and let the manure do its thing  Compost piles are suppose to be easy, nothing like jumping off into something feet first. I have got alot of man hours in that pile. :hubba:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the pile at 130f will turn it every 2 or 3 days. Trying to make compost in 30 to 45 days.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 27, 2012)

compost is finished 90 cu ft of black gold


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 27, 2012)

compost in 30 to 45 days looked good on paper truth is if you turn often took 10 months to finish.


----------

